# Lady Of Mann



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Veteran Isle of Man Steam Packet Co vessel taken departing from Douglas for Liverpool in June 1971 which was to be her last season.I was very fortunate in sailing on her a week after I took this shot.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Lady of Mann*

Sorry proud ionian, wrong Lady of Mann. The picture is of the old Lady of Mann built in the 1930s. The one on its way to you is a much more modern vessel.

Chris.


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

we had quite a few trips on her, But one of the biggest shocks she gave me was when i was on holiday in Maderia, We were going to the town and i saw her masts above the buildings, to my shock there she was, I still have the paper report on her voyage down there, It was not pleasant i am told
Bob


----------

